# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  RS232 + excel vba

## korkis

Vai kādam ir pieredze datu sūtīšanā no uz excel ar rs232?

----------


## Powerons

Esmu lasījis datus no kontroliera caur 232 un glabājis excel failā.

----------


## JDat

hackaday kaareiz bija raksts par excel un serial. lieto google!

----------


## korkis

Vispār kāda jēga no foruma, ja pārsvarā visi saka lietot googli? Es paļaik izmēģinu PLX-Daq makrosu. Tā informācija par excel un rs232 nemaz tik daudz nav tajā googlē.

----------


## M_J

Esmu savulaik uzrakstījis Javā programmiņu, kas caur RS232 -> RS485, izmantojot MODBUS RTU protokolu aptaujā ierīces un rezultātus saglabā CSV failā, ar kuru pēc tam tālāk var darīties, izmantojot excel. Izpētīt tieši excel failu formātu biju par slinku.

----------


## korkis

CSV, protams ir variants, bet man vajag abpusēju komunikāciju gan sūtīt gan saņemt datus, kā arī gribu redzēt grafiku dzīvajā. Pagaidām vislabākais variants izskatās PLX-daq. http://www.instructables.com/id/Send...d-plotting-it/
Problēma ir tāda, ka es no vba neko daudz nesaprotu.

----------


## JDat

Korķi! Ko Tu sagaidi? Ka kāds ir tik pat liels mazohists kā Tu un izmanto MS excel sarunai ar RS232? Normāli cilvēki, piemēram uzraksta python scriptu tādiem gadījumiem. Nemēģini citus noniecināt tikai tāpēc ka Tev pašam smadzenes par īsu.
Python normāliem koderiem.
Māksliniekiem processing.
Man (mazohistam) - Gambas.
Tev - excel.
Kāda mārrutka pēc čiksti ka visi nav tādi pat stulbeņi kā Tu un nelieto excel, kur nevajag. Mācies domāt un apgūt jaunas lietas, bitīt matos! Linux vietā lieto windows? Tavas problēmas. Ja māki, tad lieto windows, nevien neliek kaut ko mainīt.

http://bfy.tw/87WB

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, lūdzu mierīgākos toņos. Cilvēks prasa pieredzi, Tu viņu lamā. Forums ir lai sadarbotos, ne lai aprietu. Ja nav ko pateikt, nu, nesaki. Ja gribas pateikt, nu, nez, izzini situāciju un iesaki kā pats rīkotos. Tikai rēķinies, ka Tavs risinājums nav vienīgais strādājošais.

----------


## JDat

Viena lieta, ja prasa plaīdzību, pavisam cita ja par palīdzību sākas complain.

Nekad nesapratīšu cilvēkus, kuri citus mēra pēs savas mērauklas. Respektībi: visiem būtu jākomunicē no excel pa taisno uz seriālo portu. Nemaz neienāk prātā ka tā ir dzīļi mazojistiska vēlmē, jo liekas ka visu var darīt tikai caur excel. Ja ir problēma, tad meklē risinājumu, nevis gaida, kad ar karoti piebaros mutē. Sevišķi ja karote tiek izvilka no vienas vietas... Tā ir domāšanas problēma, nevis zināšanu trūkums.

----------


## Powerons

> Vai kādam ir pieredze datu sūtīšanā no uz excel ar rs232?


 Varbūt jāsāk tā lieta no sākuma.

Pastāsti ko tu gribi uztaisīt.
Kādam ir jābūt gala rezultātam,
Kādus datus kādā veidā gribi redzēt kādus mainīt.

Kādu protokolu lasīsi caur RS232 no gatavas iekārtas gatavu protokolu,
Vai paštaisīta, tjipa arduino vai, kas tamlīdzīgs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Redzi, es Tev pilnīgi piekrītu, ka Excel šķiet dīvains veids kā komunicēt caur seriālo. Ja gribas glabāt datus tad to ar kaut vai to pašu pitonu var darīt teksta failā vai datubāzē, grafikus var vākt Zabbixā. Bet ja cilvēks grib exceli, nu, bāc, lai excelē. Tā nav Tava daļa. Plus kā jau minēju - Tu nezini vai prasības nav excel - specifiskas, kas liedz lietot ko citu. Cilvēks prasa PIEREDZI, ne sūtīšanu uz googli. Viss, beidzam pārvērst tēmu par miskasti, citreiz ja nav ko teikt tad vienkārši nesakam. Ņem piemēru no Powerona komenta.

----------


## JDat

Jau pieredzes prasīšana par serial+excel liekas aizdomīgi. Itkā visi TO vien darītu kā katru nakti sūtītu datus no excle uz seriāli. Ejam tālāk. Dīvai, mazohistiski, whatever. Katram ir savas tieksmes. Ja pasaku ka mana pieredze (vai tās trūkums) aprobežojas ar to ka lasīju konrētā vietā virsrakstu par šadu problēmu, bet cilvēks apvainojas ka neesmu viņa vietā sagooglējis (pats nemāk???), tad nu maisam visi gali ir vaļā. Nemākam googlēt, nemākam lietot VBA, čikstam kad kāds sūta uz googli. Nezinu vai pareizi uztveru pasaules kārtību, bet mans, necilais, viedoklis ir tāds: ka šādu lietu nemācēšana ir diagnoze.
Starp citu pilna d***, atvainojiet google ar informāciju par šo jautājumu.

----------


## sharps

Nesaprotu, kas gan tur var būt aizdomīgs!!!
Pameklēju informāciju par šo tēmu un uzgāju diezgan daudz variācijas par datu saņemšanu/sūtīšanu starp RS232 un exceli izmantojot dažnedažādus starpniekus. Uzgāju pat veco labo MATLAB. Savā laikā paeksperimentēju MATLAB GUI ar RS232. Interesanta spēļmantiņa. Teiksim var excelī uztaisīt tabuliņu, kurā vari datus labot pēc sirds patikas. Tad pa RS232 datus aizbliez uz MCU un tas veiks kaut kādu procesu pēc tevis paša izvēlētiem excel tabulas parametriem. Var to pašu protams txt formātā, mysql datubāzē. Atliek tik izvēlēties vajadzīgos datus un kaut vai savā paša taisītā 3D printera bliez augšā tējas krūzīti vai šķīvīti. Protams tā ir jaunas amerikas atklāšana, bet iespējams tas ir.

----------

